# Sticky  Waterfowl recipes



## Jeffrey Hamlin

boomstick said:


> Goose breast bacon wraps. U wont eat them any other way after u try this.
> 
> Cut into long strips. get some good pepper bacon. place a strip of goose breast on top of bacon strip. roll up , use a tooth pick to hold together. U can grill them, u can bake them or u can fry them. If fried dip in beer batter, wait till golden brown and dip in fav BBQ sauce.


I tried this recipe today and it ROCKS!!!! 

Here is how I did it. Place (2) goose breasts in a large zip lock bag along with (1) bottle of Italian dressing, (2) crushed garlic cloves, (2) teaspoons oregano, and some basil. Leave the contents in the refrigerator for 48 hours. Once properly marinaded, pull the goose breasts from the bag and slice into thin strips. At this point, I season both sides with salt and pepper to taste. Next, wrap an individual strip into a thick cut of bacon. Use a toothpick to hold. Repeat until all the goose strips and rolled up. Place on a HOT grill and cook until bacon is cooked. If done properly, the goose will be medium rare. 

Serve with an awesome dipping sauce - (3) Tablespoons Mayo, (2) teaspoons lemon juice, (1) teaspoons soy sauce, and (2) teaspoons chili sauce.

Simply put this recipe ROCKS!!!!!!! And for those that don't like goose...no worries, it doesn't taste like goose. Serve it at a party and no one will ever know what they are eating. Good Eats


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Damn i wasnt hungy but i am now after reading these posts!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Jeffrey Hamlin said:


> I tried this recipe today and it ROCKS!!!!
> 
> Here is how I did it. Place (2) goose breasts in a large zip lock bag along with (1) bottle of Italian dressing, (2) crushed garlic cloves, (2) teaspoons oregano, and some basil. Leave the contents in the refrigerator for 48 hours. Once properly marinaded, pull the goose breasts from the bag and slice into thin strips. At this point, I season both sides with salt and pepper to taste. Next, wrap an individual strip into a thick cut of bacon. Use a toothpick to hold. Repeat until all the goose strips and rolled up. Place on a HOT grill and cook until bacon is cooked. If done properly, the goose will be medium rare.
> 
> Serve with an awesome dipping sauce - (3) Tablespoons Mayo, (2) teaspoons lemon juice, (1) teaspoons soy sauce, and (2) teaspoons chili sauce.
> 
> Simply put this recipe ROCKS!!!!!!! And for those that don't like goose...no worries, it doesn't taste like goose. Serve it at a party and no one will ever know what they are eating. Good Eats


All I can say wow, I cooked some using this recipe this morning and it was great! I didnt even use the bacon or dipping sauce and it was still delicious! I didnt know goose was so tasty, now there really going to die!..


----------



## duckman39

Filet breast from top to bottom, with the grain, about 1/8 to 1/4 in thick. if the breast is cold it makes it easier to do. 

dip in litely beaten egg. 

Then coat with "Fryin` Magic" and let it dry on breast. 

Heat olive oil in pan. Then add breast. 

Cook untill blood stops coming from breast, unless you like it more rare. 

Then enjoy! 

I just tried this and it was great! 

Also done it with grouse,woodcock, and pheasant!

Duckman


----------



## LSSUfishmaster

Took a recipe my mother used to make called buffalo and beer pie and used diver meat instead of buffalo meat. Turned out great. 

2 cups of cubed breast meat
1 cup cubed potato
1 cup chopped carrot
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup sliced mushroom
1/4 chopped green onion
1/4 cup frozen peas
3 cloves of garlic
1 can beer
1 can tomato sauce
1 can beef broth
1 Tbs parsley
2 tsp sage
1 whole clove
2 bay leaves
1/4 cup flour
black pepper and salt
frozen bisquits or pie crust

Dredge duck pieces in flour and brown in a large dutch oven (do it in batches to get some good color). Pull the duck out of the pan and set aside. Sautee all the veggies in some more oil until some caramalization develops. Sprinkle the remaining flour over the veggies and mix in. Cook for an additional 5 minutes. Add the duck pieced in and add all the liquids, the parsley, sage, peper, salt, bay leaves, clove, and garlic. Add water if needed to just barely cover everything. Simmer for 1.5 to 2 hours. Pour in glass 9x13 and place frozen busquits on top or in two 9 inch pie dishes and cover in pie crust. Bake at required temp and time for the chosen topping.


----------



## verbbaitum

Lots of good game & fish recipes in Wild Game Simple. Check it out at gnatoudoors.com.


----------



## verbbaitum

Sorry. gnatoutdoors.com


----------



## Fowlin

Duck or Goose breasts (cut into strips approx 1" thick)
Teryaki Marinade
Portabella Mushrooms (sliced into strips)
Red bell pepper (sliced into strips)
Bacon

Marinade meat strips in teryaki overnight. Then sandwhich the meat with one slice bell pepper and one slice mushroom. Wrap in center with bacon and use toothpick to hold bacon. Grill until bacon is crispy. Meat will be medium rare as it's protected a bit. I've never had anyone not like this recipe! Even converted some vegetarians back to meat!


----------



## someone11

maddiedog said:


> Put in crock pot for at least 4 hours with a can of beef broth and some water to cover it. When done pull apart like pulled pork. Smother with Sweet Baby Rays.


Im trying this one today, ive never been successful making pulled goose/duck sandwiches, so we'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## boomstick

Goose breast sausage
2 lbs goose breast
3 lbs pork butt
4 teaspoons salt
3 teaspoons of sage, thyme and ground pepper
... 3 tablespoons of brown sugar
1 teaspoon of rosemary and nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
Grind rough then fine and insert into casing ! 

Ready for smoker, skillet or BBQ


----------



## andymayer1987

My brother and I where lucky enough to tag 5 birds this morning and this is the recipe we are gonna use "SIMPLE"

DUCK BREAST SOAKED IN ITALIAN DRESSING OVER NIGHT
MIX CREAM CHEESE, CHIVES, ONIONS, AND JALAPANO PEPPER
ONE POUND PEPPER BACON
TAKE OUT BREAST CUT SLIT IN THE MIDDLE AND STUFF WITH CREAM CHEESE MIX WRAP IN BACON HOLD TOGETHER WITH TOOTH PICK AND STICK IN THE OVEN OR ON THE GRILL WHEN THE BACON IS COOKED IT IS DONE THE DUCK WONT BE OVER COOKED....MMMMM FOOTBALL FOOD TOMORROW!!!! GO LIONS AND GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!


----------



## walleyeman2006

Wet age your goose breast for 4 to 5 days in the fridge before freezing....makes a world of difference ...i fry and make sandwiches ....old bay salt and pepper over night...


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## muckboy

We always cook in the crock pot with beef broth, Soy and Worcestershire sauce and call this our base. From this we make many dishes including Chili, toco's etc... for the full recipe visit our Recipe page at http://www.muck-boy.com/Muckboy Recipe Page.htm


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Cubed breast. Marinated in your favorite marinade. Wrapped in bacon. Cooked on the grill or in a cast iron skillet.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Breuker007

Do any of you can any of your goose or duck meat? I have had canned venison before but have never done it myself. How do you do it?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## legard29

I'm looking for a duck recipe I found on here, bacon wrapped cream cheese jalapeño duck breasts


It was absolutely awesome!!!
Just can't remember how long to cook so it's med rare


----------



## greenheadsmacker

When the bacon is done, so is the duck.


----------



## legard29

Thanks


----------



## haggerty05

Ive marinated breast in balsamic vineggaritt* salad dressing over nite and pan fried them


----------



## wavie

Late season birds provide "culinary gold" which is used in upscale resturants to further enhance the flavor of dishes. We had a chef asking for some so I thought I'd see how good it was. Pretty simple to do.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=531532


----------



## Howitzer

OnHoPr said:


> Have any of you duck hunters ever come up with a recipe for your better halves? I am referring to your pooches. Maybe in late season shoot a few mergs or coots. Make a brine of some sort, then brine merg fillets halved for a while then smoke or oven dry until they are as tough as a cowhide chewy. It might help your wing or swat shooting on dull days in the marsh.


I don't think you can go wrong with a lightly salted smoked jerky, it may even be suitable for human consumption. Try my recipe below but cook til its tough as shoe leather.


----------



## Spartan88

OnHoPr said:


> Have any of you duck hunters ever come up with a recipe for your better halves? I am referring to your pooches. Maybe in late season shoot a few mergs or coots. Make a brine of some sort, then brine merg fillets halved for a while then smoke or oven dry until they are as tough as a cowhide chewy. It might help your wing or swat shooting on dull days in the marsh.


My dog likes spoon bills and woodcock, I marinade fillets in light Italian dressing for a couple hours and toss them on the grill. Remember guys, don't spoil your retriever...


----------



## ajkulish

Cooked my dog some coot breast last week. Salt and pepper, grill it to med rare. All yours buddy. Only table food he gets. Thought it was phenomenal. But still, wont even eat a goldeneye prepared the same way....


----------



## 101thwacK

This is not the best but is the easiest duck or goose recipe I know. We only use it if we are impatient and want to eat the birds for lunch after a morning hunt. Anyway take breasts and cut into 1" chunks then coat them all in dijon mustard then Drakes mix then deep fry. This may take you a little experimenting as it can be very easy to overcook with the deep fryer


----------



## TheHighLIfe

101thwacK said:


> This is not the best but is the easiest duck or goose recipe I know. We only use it if we are impatient and want to eat the birds for lunch after a morning hunt. Anyway take breasts and cut into 1" chunks then coat them all in dijon mustard then Drakes mix then deep fry. This may take you a little experimenting as it can be very easy to overcook with the deep fryer


similar to a 'quickee' of mine
soak breasts in yellow mustard
dust in flour
pan fry in lots of butter


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Shot a can last night I wanted to roast it whole but to many pin feathers. So trying something new not going to cook it like I do normal ducks pan cooked with oinons and butter. It's the king of ducks so brested it out a small can of 7up some worcestershire sauce rosemary some minced garlic and half a can of all day IPA. We will see how she turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

http://i.imgur.com/XDWQOJg.jpg


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55

I borrowed this one from the recent season 7 of MeatEater. I used a wood duck for the first time, and I really liked that you don’t have to pluck the whole duck to get what you need. Highly recommend this one, and you can watch the last episode on Netflix to get the detailed instructions. 

I didn’t measure ingredients or anything. Just rubbed the two cuts with salt and pepper, browned them in a lot of butter (I had saved some bacon grease from that morning, but my wife found it and threw it away), tossed the veggies in while it was still on the hot burner, and then popped the whole thing in the oven at 400 for 12 minutes. The veggies were perfect and crisp and the duck was nice and rare. 

I felt like a king, and it was so easy!!


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55

Michigan_Canoer55 said:


> View attachment 335367
> 
> View attachment 335368
> 
> 
> View attachment 335369
> 
> 
> I borrowed this one from the recent season 7 of MeatEater. I used a wood duck for the first time, and I really liked that you don’t have to pluck the whole duck to get what you need. Highly recommend this one, and you can watch the last episode on Netflix to get the detailed instructions.
> 
> I didn’t measure ingredients or anything. Just rubbed the two cuts with salt and pepper, browned them in a lot of butter (I had saved some bacon grease from that morning, but my wife found it and threw it away), tossed the veggies in while it was still on the hot burner, and then popped the whole thing in the oven at 400 for 12 minutes. The veggies were perfect and crisp and the duck was nice and rare.
> 
> I felt like a king, and it was so easy!!


----------



## lefty421

Howitzer said:


> I had some breasts from Friday and Saturday that I did not feel like freezing so I went quick and easy.
> 
> After the normal salt water soak.
> Marinate small breasts in A-1 over night
> Wrap in bacon and grill hot and fast
> 
> Shazaam those were good.


Yup, bacon wrapped breast is my go to prep. Love it. I eat it right off the grill.
I usually go with 50/50/50 mix  of Soy Sauce,Worcestershire ,and brown sugar, marinate over night. I'll have to give the A1 a try some time.


----------



## ajkulish

Anyone who is a fan of bacon wrapped duck breast should try a skin on duck breast prepared the exact same way with no bacon. 

You're welcome.


----------



## lefty421

ajkulish said:


> Anyone who is a fan of bacon wrapped duck breast should try a skin on duck breast prepared the exact same way with no bacon.
> 
> You're welcome.


That's probably true, but hard to accomplish when you've already breasted out all of your birds haha. I'll have to remember to keep a few with skin on in the future.


----------



## ajkulish

Season is still young my friend, and the fatty mallards have yet to make their appearance.


----------



## Lamarsh

ajkulish said:


> Anyone who is a fan of bacon wrapped duck breast should try a skin on duck breast prepared the exact same way with no bacon.
> 
> You're welcome.


I have been getting into Hank Shaw's books a ton lately. His general theory is, if a bird eats nasty stuff (fish, muddy pond stuffs, etc), skin them. If they don't, keep that skin on, it adds the flavor and character of the bird, and the fat and skin is often helpful in avoiding over drying. Getting that waterfowl skin to render sounds like somewhat of an art, but doable so long as you're careful. 

Shaw has a very specific way he cooks ducks, and he says it's easy to screw it up, but if you don't, it's one of the best meals you'll ever have. This has breathed new life in my interest in eating wild waterfowl (something I've sort of gone back and forth with over the years). 

Shaw also heavily preaches aging both upland birds and waterfowl. His books are awesome, I highly recommend you guys look at them. 

For an intro into what he's all about, check out his podcast last spring on Ron Boehme's "Hunting Dog Podcast," it's a great chat.


----------



## Lamarsh

lefty421 said:


> That's probably true, but hard to accomplish when you've already breasted out all of your birds haha. I'll have to remember to keep a few with skin on in the future.


If you haven't already, you must try aging/hanging your puddle ducks, then plucking them whole, skin on. Completely different taste and experience.


----------



## ajkulish

Lamarsh said:


> I have been getting into Hank Shaw's books a ton lately. His general theory is, if a bird eats nasty stuff (fish, muddy pond stuffs, etc), skin them. If they don't, keep that skin on, it adds the flavor and character of the bird, and the fat and skin is often helpful in avoiding over drying. Getting that waterfowl skin to render sounds like somewhat of an art, but doable so long as you're careful.
> 
> Shaw has a very specific way he cooks ducks, and he says it's easy to screw it up, but if you don't, it's one of the best meals you'll ever have. This has breathed new life in my interest in eating wild waterfowl (something I've sort of gone back and forth with over the years).
> 
> Shaw also heavily preaches aging both upland birds and waterfowl. His books are awesome, I highly recommend you guys look at them.
> 
> For an intro into what he's all about, check out his podcast last spring on Ron Boehme's "Hunting Dog Podcast," it's a great chat.


You are absolutely on the right track. All puddle ducks get skin on, divers are skin off for me (except canvasback, skin on for that gem). I have not tried to render the fat but will in the near future. I also hang/lay-on-cold-garage-floor every duck i shoot for a day, sometimes two. I have noticed that it makes for much more tender meat. Not skinning birds + aging them has been the best realizations of my waterfowling career. I used to not like eating duck at all early on, but now I can't think of anything I like eating more. I try new recipes all the time, with different presentations and with different birds, and typically love it all. If you haven't had ducks prepared as such and want to try them, let me know.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

My can from last week to many pin feathers to leave skin on.


----------



## Lurker

Duck Confit

prep:
salt and spices 8 hours refrigerated
rinse & dry
vacuum seal

sous vide cooking:
sous vide @ 165 18-24 hours
ice bath
store in the fridge for weeks

final cooking:
remove legs from bag
separate the duck jelly and duck fat in the bag and save for other uses
fry legs in a cast iron skillet till skin is crisp

plate and enjoy
(Blantons optional)


----------



## Spartan88

I pressure canned some duck breasts on Sunday. Duck fillets packed in wide mouth pint jars. Add one beef bullion cube to each jar. Cook in pressure canner for 1 hour 15 minutes at 10 PSI. 

I have not tried it yet, its my first batch. If its great I'll do some more. If its bad, my apprentice duck retriever will eat good.


----------



## Lamarsh

Lurker said:


> Blantons optional


Mandatory.

BTW, that's the most interesting duck preparation I've seen. Awesomeness.


----------



## frudzy

Mallard and Woodies: 
Cut breasts out with skin on (super important)
Season with course salt, pepper, and Worcestershire sauce both sides. 
Sear skin down on hot, lightly greased pan until skin is golden brown. 
flip over and sear until med rare. 

Other ducks and geese I cook like a roast beef in the crock pot. 
Want to try making goose breakfast sausage and goose jerky. Anybody done that?


----------



## Lurker

Lamarsh said:


> Mandatory.
> 
> BTW, that's the most interesting duck preparation I've seen. Awesomeness.


That was the last of the Blantons. On to Caribou Crossing.


----------



## Lamarsh

Lurker said:


> That was the last of the Blantons. On to Caribou Crossing.


Hopefully they'll come back strong with the Blantons supply. Caribou Crossing is solid as well. Your taste in whiskey is more of a reason for me to trust your duck recipes.


----------



## Lurker

Lamarsh said:


> Hopefully they'll come back strong with the Blantons supply. Caribou Crossing is solid as well. Your taste in whiskey is more of a reason for me to trust your duck recipes.


my cousin stops for distillery tour on the way home from Florida vacations and gets us a few bottles. Waiting, not so patiently, for the next trip.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Duck summer sausage...Thinking about having someone make me some. My question is this...fat on like you'd cook them for dinner or fat off? If fat on, how do you get rid of the small random feathers and stuff? Normally I just burn them before cooking.


----------



## frudzy

Spartan88 said:


> My dog likes spoon bills and woodcock, I marinade fillets in light Italian dressing for a couple hours and toss them on the grill. Remember guys, don't spoil your retriever...


I give my dog the hearts and livers raw from everything, duck, deer, turkey, etc. She scarfs it right up and is happy as can be.


----------



## ajkulish

Tried something new last night. Cooks for two.

3 mallard breast (skin on)
Mallard fat (neck skin of two mallards)
3 tbsp butter
1/4 cup diced onions
1/4 cup diced garlic
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
Coffee-based BBQ rub
Maple/applewood based rub
1/4 cup Bourbon
1/4 cup Chipotle peppers (pureed or finely diced and smashed)

Fire up the grill and set it on medium. Place your 10 inch cast iron pan on the grate and let it get hot. Once up to temp, throw the mallard fat in the pan and render the fat out. Discard crispy skin.

While the fat is rendering out, mix your two rubs together approximately 50/50 mix. Take a sharp knife and create multiple slits in the skin across each breast (helps render fat quickly). Lightly season this side with the rub. Flip breast and liberally season the non-skin side of the breast with the same rub.

Place breasts skin down on the hot skillet and cook in the rendered duck fat for 3 minutes, or until the skin is golden and crispy. Flip and cook the other side for 3 minutes as well. Remove breasts from hot skillet and set aside. (I put them on my side burner on the lowest setting to keep them warm).

Inside the pan will remain just the rendered fat. Leave it there, and add the onions, garlic, butter and pureed chipotles to the pan. Sear evenly for a minute or so. Add bourbon and heavy whipping cream. Boil for a few minutes until the sauce begins to thicken to a nice creamy consistency.

Diagonally slice mallard breasts and spoon the delicious yellow sauce you just created over them generously. I served with salad and wild rice. Delicious, simple, and quick. Enjoy!


----------



## TheHighLIfe

aj

sounds yummy, but way too much work and time spent, instead of sleeping to not miss the 530 draw! haha

made a massive crockpot of duck stew on wednesday, i will bring you some!


----------



## ajkulish

Maybe the recipe is better served on the tailgate in the lot after the AM draw

And I should be around this weekend, may just take you up on that! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spartan88

Update on my canned mallard. It turned out great and tastes like beef. I'm hoping to do a batch of early season sky carp this year.


----------



## Cork Dust

Here is a different approach: wood duck, teal or mallard breasts, pick how many you want but i would say 4-5 minimum. One can of whole cranberry and jellied cranberrry sauce; 1/2 C of cream sherry; two cloves garlic minced; a quatrer to 1/2C of Grey Poupon dijon mustard to preference and taste; 2 TBSp. of olive oil and 1/4 stick of unsalted butter; 2-3 green onions diced into 1/2" INCH PIECES. 1tsp. of crushed ginger (Nara crushed ginger if you can find it) or fresh finely diced.

MELT butter and add EVOO, add green onions and two cloves of garlic minced; then add ginger and cook until the mix begins to sear. Roll duck breasts in flour and brown about three minutes on both sides on medium high heat in sauce pan and then remove; deglaze pan with sherry; l turn heat down to medium and add jellied cranberry sauce and melt then add dihon mustard to taste. Add ginger. After you get sauce to balance sweet and sour taste, reintroduce duck breasts and warm. Serve over pasta with a good cabernet.


----------



## Cork Dust

This is pretty easy and quite good. I use it on Canada geese primarily. Progesso Italian bread crumbs about two cups. goose breasts diced into one inch cubes. Toss your cubed goose into a freezer bag with the Italian bread crumbs and some garlic powder added and roll them until well coated. Place in fridge for at least an hour. Heat up some pasta sauce and cook some pasta seperately. Toss the cubed goose chunks into a wok or a caste iron skillet and sear on high heat until crisp on the exterior. Serve with either pasta sauce or Fratelli's Italian sauce heated over pasta of your choice. Easy camp meal and excellent. Works well with venison chops as well.


----------



## Cork Dust

i found this in an old German Wild Game cookbook. The recipe had several hand written stars around the title... It is actually a venison cutlets recipe that I use for puddle duck breasts as well. It requires either a spice grinder or a mortar and pestle; well worth the effort when you sit down to enjoy your game. Do not overcook the meat! Serve over a bed of rice.

_Rehschnitzel mit Pilzen_
Venison Cutlets with Mushrooms

To serve 6:

20 whole juniper berries
15 whole black peppercorns
4 small bay leaf, crumbled
1/2 teaspoon salt
6 six-ounce venison cutlest, preferably from the leg, cut 1/2-inch thick and pounded slightly
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon flour
4 tablespoons butter
1 cup thinly-sliced mushrooms
3/4 cup light cream or half-n-half

With a mortar and pestle, pulverize the juniper berries, peppercorns, crumbled bay leaf and salt together. Then firmly press the mixture with your fingertips into both sides of the venison cutlets. Dip the cutlets in 1/2 cup of the flour and shake off any excess. In a heavy 12-inch skillet, melt the butter over moderate heat. When the foam subsides, add the cutlets (in two batches if they crowd the pan), and cook them for 2 or 3 minutes on each side, regulating the heat so they color evenly without burning. Don't overcook; when done, the cutlets should be slightly pink inside. Place the cutlets side by side on a heated platter and cover with foil to keep warm while you prepare the sauce.

Add the sliced mushrooms to the fat remaining in the skillet and cook them over moderate heat, stirring frequently, for 3 or 4 minutes. Then stir in 1 tablespoon of flour and cook, stirring constantly for a minute or two. Add the cream and cook, stirring until the sauce thickens slightly. Taste for seasoning. Pour the sauce over the cutlets and serve.

Note: In Germany, the venison cutlets are sauteed in butter alone. To aviod the danger of burning the butter, you may use 3 tablespoons of butter combined with 1 tablespoon of vegetable or peanut oil.


----------



## Cork Dust

One of the easiest and effective waterfowl breast marinade consists of 3-5TBSP. of olive oil dependent on meat volume; two to four minced garlic cloves (don't use the prepared minced garlic due to the vinegar it is packed in), coarse ground black pepper to taste and lemon peppercorns fresh ground. Combine all the ingredients and add thawed or fresh breasts in a sealed locking food storage bag and place in the refrigerator overnight or at least for four hours.
Remove and grill over high direct heat to seal and then move off the coals to cook indirectly until it is still pink and a bit bloody in the middle; slice and serve. We pout the marinade into a small caste iron skillet and warm with the cooking breast meat on the grill so it picks-up a little background grill flavor and reduces, intensifying the flavors and drizzle this over the slized breasts prior serving.

This is a good companion dish and actually pretty easy to make:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...wiss-chard-and-pecorino-cheese-recipe-1943959

You can substitute raw spinach for the Swiss Chard if you can't get it. Pecorino Romano is made from goat's milk and is a bit sharper and saltier taste than standard Romano.


----------



## Cork Dust

For you peanut oil fryer folks...my mother-in-law banned me from making this to serve at their Christmas Party pot-lucks because it was more popular than her Swedish meatballs. Seriously! This recipe is actually from my brother's kitchen.

1 egg
1C. Drakes batter mix
1C. whole milk
1 Tsp. of baking powder
1Tsp kosher salt or canning salt
1Tsp. garlic powder
1/2 Tsp. of Lawry's seasoning salt
coarse ground black pepper to taste

Mix thoroughly. These quantities will coat about 1.5-2lbs of goose breasts sliced 1/2" thick. Marinade goose breast strips in this for at least four hours prior frying in a peanut oil deep fryer. Serve with Cocktail sauces spiked with another teaspoon of horseradish sauce per cup of dipping sauce.


----------



## Cork Dust

I tried this recipe out on some early eason goose breast. I found it in an old Field and Stream article: Goose breasts cut length-wise in thirds; add a minimum of 2TBsP. of Light or Extra Light Olive oil, which has a much lower flash point that standard EVOO. If you opt for EVOO, you will get a different taste in the end. Add one TBSP. of McCormick's Montreal Steak seasoning per breast, or make you own via online recipe for Montreal Steak seasoning. Marinate in a Zip-loc bag in the refridgerator overnight, or, at minimum 6hours, Grill initially over direct heat on the coals to sear and seal the pieces and then move to the other side to cook until still rare in the middle. Cut some zuccinni squash length0wise and brush with a mixture of olive oil and garlic powder and grill. I reconstituted some oyster mushrooms I had picked in early summer and dried in a sauce pan with 1/4 C. of chardonnay and some unsalted butter to taste.


----------



## Hunts4ducks

Cork Dust said:


> I tried this recipe out on some early eason goose breast. I found it in an old Field and Stream article: Goose breasts cut length-wise in thirds; add a minimum of 2TBsP. of Light or Extra Light Olive oil, which has a much lower flash point that standard EVOO. If you opt for EVOO, you will get a different taste in the end. Add one TBSP. of McCormick's Montreal Steak seasoning per breast, or make you own via online recipe for Montreal Steak seasoning. Marinate in a Zip-loc bag in the refridgerator overnight, or, at minimum 6hours, Grill initially over direct heat on the coals to sear and seal the pieces and then move to the other side to cook until still rare in the middle. Cut some zuccinni squash length0wise and brush with a mixture of olive oil and garlic powder and grill. I reconstituted some oyster mushrooms I had picked in early summer and dried in a sauce pan with 1/4 C. of chardonnay and some unsalted butter to taste.


I made this yesterday This was so easy and I let the breasts marinate about 16 hours. sloshing them around every 2-3 hours. A lot of the Montreal stayed on the breasts Tasted fantastic I will definitely be doing this one again.


----------



## Reef runner

Anyone have a favorite home made dipping sauce for deep fried duck or goose. Looking for something sweet / spicy. Instead of just ketchup all the time. Thanks


----------



## Cork Dust

Reef runner said:


> Anyone have a favorite home made dipping sauce for deep fried duck or goose. Looking for something sweet / spicy. Instead of just ketchup all the time. Thanks


Strong red meats pair wiell with cocktail sauce with extra horseradish added.

Have you tried Major Grey's Hot Mango Chutney? Another two I would offer are Lee Kum Kee's Duck Sauce w/ some Cayenne pepper added, or a Red Wine reduction with a Tbsp. of Balsamic Vinegar added. A current jelly mixed 2/3s with balsamic vinegar 1/3 by volume makes a good sauce, too. We buy Barefoot's Cabernet Sauvignon in a box to make wine reduction based sauces, inexpensive and actually a decent tasting red for duck camp.


----------



## AaronJohn

This is so easy and basic I couldn't help but post it because it is fantastic for puddle ducks. 

https://barefeetinthekitchen.com/asian-steak-bites-recipe/#wprm-recipe-container-20525

Serve over white rice and a steamed veggie of choice!


----------

